# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting a colourbond fence

## The Dec

Hi guys 
My neighbours cant come to agreement in terms of the colour of our new colorbond fence. 
So as a comprimise I was thinking that we go with the natural grey and then we can paint it to our liking. 
However was wondering if it was possible to paint colourbond and if so how often would you need to repaint. 
Thanks

----------


## Impression

Will not be a problem give it a quick pressure wash and 2 coats of Weathersheild Semi Gloss. But if you go plane zinc it will need a galv primer first

----------


## China

If you paint a new Colourbond product you will void the warrenty

----------


## hollyandrob

Just buy the colour you want for your side and he can paint his what ever he likes 
Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Andolate

> Will not be a problem give it a quick pressure wash and 2 coats of Weathersheild Semi Gloss. But if you go plane zinc it will need a galv primer first

  Hire an airless sprayer. Chews paint and takes a bit practise to avoid runs but excellent finish.  
I did my fences in Echuca ( harsh summers ) and took them from summershade ( light beige/cream) to anotec gray ( dark blue/green) five years ago. They look like the day I did them.

----------


## TimAnderson

I would contact the supplier or the place of purchase and get advice. I found a good quote on colorbondfencingprices.org  but that supplier said if I would paint the fence myself I would void the warranty that they gave me. I guess every business is different but make sure you look it up first to avoid any problems. 
Good luck 
Tim

----------


## cyclic

> I would contact the supplier or the place of purchase and get advice. I found a good quote on colorbondfencingprices.org  but that supplier said if I would paint the fence myself I would void the warranty that they gave me. I guess every business is different but make sure you look it up first to avoid any problems. 
> Good luck 
> Tim

  Hmmm, How much warranty is on colourbond fence, 5 years, 25 years, and what does the warranty cover ???
The only thing for warranty after you paint it would be rust.

----------


## TimAnderson

> Hmmm, How much warranty is on colourbond fence, 5 years, 25 years, and what does the warranty cover ???
> The only thing for warranty after you paint it would be rust.

   It varies from supplier to supplier. But if someone offers you 20 years warranty, you can be sure that he is offering you a product that is solid. I would say if someone offers a less than 5 years warranty that would be you having a crappy fence in your yard.

----------


## cyclic

> It varies from supplier to supplier. But if someone offers you 20 years warranty, you can be sure that he is offering you a product that is solid. I would say if someone offers a less than 5 years warranty that would be you having a crappy fence in your yard.

  Any warranty is only as good as the company/person offering it.
If the company/person goes belly up out of business next week then the warranty goes with them.

----------

